# Old water closet



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing big. Just think this old stuff is kinda cool.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

What is the oldest fixture still in service that you know of?

Mine is a ...

American Standard 1 piece toilet. [green] Has been fitted with a Wolverine Ballcock, [the one with the L-Bolts holding the head on]
it has a Curtain Flush valve and has a date marked in the china.
1932


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> What is the oldest fixture still in service that you know of?
> 
> Mine is a ...
> 
> ...


I don't know.

Pre- prohibition, Peoria made more whiskey than anywhere else in the country. There was TONS of money made in the booze business. Most of the ultra wealthy booze makers built mansions as a symbol of their status. Some sit now as they did back then with the original plumbing fixtures. Lots of American Standard 1-piece and still some of the wall hung tanks with the supply that comes in the top of the tank. Most plumbers 'punt' when they see one of those. I enjoy 'making' a ballcock to fit.

What struck me with the one above is the manufacturer. I've never seen a "james B Crow and sons" wc before.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Not old but rare.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Colgar said:


> Nothing big. Just think this old stuff is kinda cool.


 There a few places in my town that still sell those 2" tank to bowl offsets in chrome.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Not old but rare.


 That looks like a mid to late 60's Rheem Richmond. That scalloping at the bottom of the tank is a dead giveaway.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> That looks like a mid to late 60's Rheem Richmond. That scalloping at the bottom of the tank is a dead giveaway.



Do you remember installing them when they were new? :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Do you remember installing them when they were new? :laughing:


 I was probably still hand digging latrines and reporting back to the stockade every night when that toilet was new.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I know an old woman who still has a toilet with a wooden tank. it's copper lined and it still works. Probably late 1800's


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> That looks like a mid to late 60's Rheem Richmond. That scalloping at the bottom of the tank is a dead giveaway.


It was 66


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> It was 66


 Then I was definitely still hand digging latrines.

Punching your CO full in the face for stealing your Pruno is never a good idea.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This one is pretty old...


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is a old one.... With a wood tank.
There are two of them in a historic home that I will be re-piping


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> Here is a old one.... With a wood tank.
> There are two of them in a historic home that I will be re-piping


Here is a pic of inside the tank


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> This one is pretty old...


You just have to be on volume 11 all the time eh Red?

:laughing:

Priceless!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> You just have to be on volume 11 all the time eh Red?
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Priceless!


 If 11 is what it takes, then 11 is what it is.:thumbsup:


----------

